# blood tests



## p thompson (Feb 22, 2011)

I am planning to be in Portugal Tomar area.
And because I am on Warfrin I need regular blood tests. Can anyone advise if it is possible to get blood tests or if I can get private medical advice


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

There are clinics all over Portugal that do blood tests "analises do sangue" or "testes do sangue" and charge per thing you want testing for. If you have a GP here he can send you and you will pay a fraction of the cost.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Totally agree. Due to having received a kidney transplant I also have to have regular blood tests. no problme. As Silver says just pop in and ask. it is not expensive and even cheaper if your GP asks for it. There are "clínica de análise" signs on almost every corner  Good luck


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

I know of at least 3 clinics in Tomar itself that do this sort of tests, so you should have no problems.


----------

